# Shifter 51B John Deere



## John-in-Ga (Sep 22, 2003)

Could some one take a look at the photo of the shifters in my 51 B John Deere tranny and tell me if I need to replace the first, third, & reverse shifter (second one from top in photo). It is quite a bit different from the one shown in the parts book and service manual. It seems to have been made in two pieces and has two pawls. My parts book and service manual shows a one piece shifter with only one pawl. Parts book states only three pawls are required for this transmission. As can be seem from the photo there are four being used. I know the underdrive shifter is broken and will have to be replaced.


----------

